# AbsoluTTe 8?



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

When is the next issue of AbsoluTTe due out. It seems ages since the last copy came through my letterbox!
What exciting articles can I expect? Hopefully a free CD with lots of HMC pics?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

damn... i suppose now i'll have to write that article...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I believe Kell is still waiting for promised articles... everything else is ready apart from a few articles.

Kell should be along in a mo' to give an update 

And yes... there should be a freebie gift with it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

nutts said:


> I believe Kell is still waiting for promised articles... everything else is ready apart from a few articles.
> 
> Kell should be along in a mo' to give an update
> 
> And yes... there should be a freebie gift with it


freebies [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well - with one thing and another, like the fact that I've already resigned :roll: - the production of this mag is behind schedule.

fwiw, most of the articles are now with the designer (but I've only just dumped them on him) so expect about three weeks-ish.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Apologies from me Kell - I'll try to get proof reading done tonight. Things are a bit hectic at the mo.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can't wait for mine to pop through the letter box


----------

